# non ne avete ancora parlato



## MK (8 Agosto 2009)

ma continuo a leggere tragedie in cronaca. Uomini e donne che dalla famiglia perfetta passano all'omicidio. Dove sta il malessere? Lo vediamo, lo percepiamo o lasciamo il pensiero nel ...  sono psicopatici, sono altro da noi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma continuo a leggere tragedie in cronaca. Uomini e donne che dalla famiglia perfetta passano all'omicidio. Dove sta il malessere? Lo vediamo, lo percepiamo o lasciamo il pensiero nel ... sono psicopatici, sono altro da noi?


 Io ho pensato che mi è andata bene: sono viva.


----------



## Old megliosola (8 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma continuo a leggere tragedie in cronaca. Uomini e donne che dalla famiglia perfetta passano all'omicidio. Dove sta il malessere? Lo vediamo, lo percepiamo o lasciamo il pensiero nel ... sono psicopatici, sono altro da noi?


 
io li capisco...
certe cose ti fanno veramente diventare folle


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Agosto 2009)

a proposito.

avete sentito del braccialetto elettronico messo ai mariti violenti per identificare la loro posizione?

in spagna è già in uso.

qui ci metteremo due secoli almeno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a proposito.
> 
> avete sentito del braccialetto elettronico messo ai mariti violenti per identificare la loro posizione?
> 
> ...


 Speriamo meno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2009)

Leggevo che i disturbi della personalità colpiscono l'1 o 2 % della popolazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma se anche fosse stato un errore di stampa e fosse l'1 per mille mi sembra comunque una vasta diffusione.

http://www.studiopsicoterapia.si.it/disturbi_di_personalita.htm


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leggevo che i disturbi della personalità colpiscono l'1 o 2 % della popolazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


credevo fosse maggiore la percentuale.
o forse li conosco tutti io...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Agosto 2009)

gli psicopatici sempre ci sono stati e sempre ci saranno.
nella vita ,a volte, è anche questione di culo.
quello che mi fa incazzare è che sti pezzi di merda sterminano la famiglia o la donna e poi si ammazzano.
si ammazzassero prima...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> credevo fosse maggiore la percentuale.
> o forse li conosco tutti io...


 A me sembra già una percentuale sconvolgente.
(In verità nei vari siti dicono percentuali più alte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...io sono stata bassa)


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Agosto 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> io li capisco...
> certe cose ti fanno veramente diventare folle


quoto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Con le percentuali riportate dei disturbi della personalità intendevo sottolineare che rientrano nella normalità anche se non riguardano (e per fortuna!) la maggioranza.
Quando un evento destabilizza totalmente una reazione patologica è normale.
Credo non sia necessario spiegare la frase apparentemente contraddittoria.


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*.........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con le percentuali riportate dei disturbi della personalità intendevo sottolineare che rientrano nella normalità anche se non riguardano (e per fortuna!) la maggioranza.
> Quando un evento destabilizza totalmente una reazione patologica è normale.
> Credo non sia necessario spiegare la frase apparentemente contraddittoria.


Assolutamente d'accordo, d'altronde a sentire gli psicologi tutti abbiamo la nostra "alienazione sotto controllo"...
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo, d'altronde a sentire gli psicologi tutti abbiamo la nostra "alienazione sotto controllo"...
> Bruja


ed io ci credo.


----------



## MK (9 Agosto 2009)

*io credo*

che il malessere sia molto diffuso e crei vergogna e incapacità di vedere. Fino a quando non ci tocca da vicino. E non ci sono strutture ma medici che curano i sintomi e basta.Voci che si ascoltano solo dopo la tragedia.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> che il malessere sia molto diffuso e crei vergogna e incapacità di vedere. Fino a quando non ci tocca da vicino. E non ci sono strutture ma medici che curano i sintomi e basta.Voci che si ascoltano solo dopo la tragedia.


i consultori ci sono mk. il problema è che se sei malato di brutto la malattia non la sai riconoscere.


----------



## MK (9 Agosto 2009)

*micio*

la madre che ha strangolato il figlio di 4 anni era in cura da uno psichiatra. Il marito la famiglia dove stavano? I bambini chi li tutela? L'assistenza sociale interviene dove c'è degrado, nel benessere tutti sanno e nessuno vede.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> la madre che ha strangolato il figlio di 4 anni era in cura da uno psichiatra. Il marito la famiglia dove stavano? I bambini chi li tutela? L'assistenza sociale interviene dove c'è degrado, nel benessere tutti sanno e nessuno vede.


E ci sono persone che si ammalano e muoiono eppure il medico sapeva che erano malate.
Credi che si possa eliminare il male? Credi che le malattie mentali siano facilmente curabili?
Proponi la riapertura dei manicomi?

http://www.studiopsicoterapia.si.it/

Le malattie mentali sono di difficilissima cura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

*Indicazioni alla psicoterapia *​
Per molti pazienti con *depressione o distimia* l'associazione di psicoterapia e farmacoterapia sembra rappresentare il trattamento ottimale; l'eventuale associazione della farmacoterapia alla psicoterapia deve essere tuttavia attentamente valutata in ogni specifica occasione. 
In linea generale, è possibile sostenere che un intervento terapeutico che consideri come *esclusivo l'approccio farmacologico è da considerarsi sempre inadeguato*; viceversa presumibilmente in una notevole percentuali di casi di quelle variegate condizioni che si definiscono genericamente come 'depressione' il trattamento psicoterapico può essere considerato il trattamento ottimale.
Alcuni studi rivelano tuttavia che *nei casi più gravi di depressione* *ricorrente* l'associazione di psicoterapia e farmacoterapia può essere il trattamento di prima scelta; nelle forme depressive minori il *trattamento integrato non è invece indicato, perchè non più efficace della sola psicoterapia*. 
l farmaci sono infatti *spesso inefficaci nelle forme minori di depressione*; per tornare a un normale funzionamento questi pazienti possono aver invece bisogno di una psicoterapia.

I pazienti gravemente depressi possono inoltre non seguire la terapia farmacologica prescritta per una serie di ragioni; per esempio, perché credono di non meritare una remissione della malattia, oppure perché ritengono che il fatto di assumere farmaci li stigmatizzi come malati mentali. 
In questi casi, pazienti in *trattamento combinato* presentano un'aderenza alla terapia farmacologica e al trattamento in generale significativamente migliore, e hanno di conseguenza maggiori probabilità di andare incontro a una remissione. 
Uno dei vantaggi principali del trattamento integrato risiede quindi nella possibilità di affrontare, nel corso del processo psicoterapeutico, gli eventuali problemi di non compliance in maniera più efficace e tempestiva.
In molti casi un approccio psicodinamico è necessario per comprendere il significato che il paziente attribuisce alla terapia farmacologica e i motivi che lo portano a rifiutarla. 
L'esperienza clinica insegna che alcuni di questi pazienti possono accettare l'uso di farmaci, se necessario, dopo una fase preparatoria di psicoterapia psicodinamica.

Altri pazienti possono invece avere disturbi che risultano *parzialmente o totalmente refrattari a qualsiasi forma di trattamento farmacologico*. 
In caso di insuccesso di tentativi terapeutici basati sull'impiego di diversi farmaci o di psicoterapie brevi, è indicata una *psicoterapia psicodinamica a lungo termine*. 
leggi anche, sul blog, il post in merito a: psicoterapia e/o psicofarmaci nella terapia della depressione. 

leggi anche nel sito: psicodinamica della depressione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

I Disturbi di personalità​*La personalità* può essere descritta come la caratteristica totalità dei tratti emozionali e comportamentali di una persona che la caratterizzano nella vita quotidiana in condizioni ordinarie; è relativamente stabile e prevedibile. 
Quando questa totalità sembra discostarsi dai limiti che si osservano nella maggior parte delle persone e quando i tratti della personalità sono inflessibili, maladattativi e causano un'alterazione funzionale significativa oppure un disagio soggettivo, si può *diagnosticare un disturbo di personalità*. 
I *disturbi di personalità* sono definiti come:
_esperienze soggettive e comportamenti persistenti che deviano dagli standard culturali, sono rigidamente pervasivi ed esordiscono nell'adolescenza o nella giovane età adulta, sono stabili nel tempo e conducono a infelicità e compromissione funzionale_.

I sintomi dei disturbi di personalità sono *alloplastici* (cioè, in grado di adattarsi all'ambiente esterno) ed *ego-sintonici* (cioè, accettabili per l'ego): gli individui con disturbi di personalità non avvertono ansia in relazione ai loro comportamenti maladattativi. Poiché queste persone abitualmente non avvertono sofferenza da quelli che la società percepisce come i loro sintomi, sono spesso considerate non motivate per il trattamento e difficili da curare.
E' molto più probabile infatti che i soggetti con disturbi di personalità rifiutino l'aiuto psichiatrico e neghino i loro problemi rispetto agli individui con disturbi d'ansia, disturbi depressivi o disturbo ossessivo-compulsivi. 
*Freud* riteneva che i tratti di personalità fossero correlati alla fissazione a uno degli stadi psicosessuali dello sviluppo.

Successivamente, *Reich* coniò il termine *corazza caratteriale* per descrivere i caratteristici stili difensivi che i soggetti usano per proteggersi dagli impulsi interni e dall'ansia interpersonale nelle relazioni significative. Le idee di Reich hanno avuto un'influenza duratura sull'attuale concettualizzazione della personalità e dei disturbi di personalità. 
Le caratteristiche della personalità di ciascun essere umano sono largamente determinate dai meccanismi di difesa caratteristici di quella persona. Ciascun disturbo di personalità ha una serie di difese che aiutano il medico psicodinamico a riconoscere il tipo di patologia caratteriale presente: ad esempio, un soggetto con disturbo paranoide di personalità usa la proiezione, mentre il disturbo schizoide di personalità è associato al ritiro.

Quando le difese funzionano efficacemente, i pazienti con disturbi di personalità sono in grado di controllare i sentimenti di ansia, depressione, rabbia, vergogna, colpa e altri aspetti affettivi. 
I soggetti spesso considerano il loro comportamento come ego-sintonico, cioè che non crea loro disagio, sebbene possa avere effetti negativi sugli altri. Inoltre, i pazienti possono essere riluttanti a iniziare un processo terapeutico, perché le loro difese sono importanti nel controllare gli effetti spiacevoli e di conseguenza non desiderano abbandonarle. 
Un'altra caratteristica fondamentale dei disturbi di personalità sono le relazioni dell'individuo con gli oggetti interni. Nel corso dello sviluppo vengono internalizzate particolari modalità del sé in relazione agli altri. Attraverso l'introiezione, il bambino internalizza un genitore o un'altra persona significativa, che diventa così una presenza interna che il bambino avverte come un oggetto, piuttosto che come il sé. Attraverso l'identificazione, il paziente internalizza i genitori e le altre persone, in modo da incorporare nel sé e nei "propri" tratti di personalità i tratti dell'oggetto esterno. Queste auto-rappresentazioni e rappresentazioni dell'oggetto sono fondamentali per lo sviluppo della personalità. Attraverso l'esternalizzazione e l'identificazione proiettiva, gli aspetti delle auto-rappresentazioni e delle rappresentazioni degli oggetti sono rappresentate in scenari interpersonali, in cui gli altri sono costretti a svolgere un ruolo nella vita interiore del soggetto. Di conseguenza, *i pazienti con disturbi di personalità sono anche caratterizzati da particolari modalità di relazioni interpersonali* che originano da queste modalità di relazione con l'oggetto interno.
Esistono anche fattori legati al temperamento, alla famiglia e all'ambiente; alcuni fattori legati al temperamento identificati nell'infanzia possono essere associati a disturbi di personalità nell'età adulta: ad esempio, i bambini con temperamento pauroso possono sviluppare un *disturbo evitante di personalità*. Le disfunzioni del sistema nervoso infantile associate a segni neurologici lievi sono più comuni nei *disturbi antisociale* e nel *disturbo borderline* di personalità. I bambini con lesione cerebrale minima sono a rischio di vari disturbi di personalità, soprattutto il disturbo antisociale.

*Quadri clinici dei Disturbi di Personalità *​I soggetti con *disturbo evitante di personalità* mostrano un'estrema sensibilità al rifiuto, che può indurli a una vita socialmente ritirata. Sebbene schivi, non sono asociali e mostrano un grande desiderio di compagnia; hanno bisogno di non comuni garanzie di accettazione acritica. *L'ipersensibilità al rifiuto* da parte degli altri è *la caratteristiche clinica centrale* del disturbo evitante di personalità. I soggetti affetti desiderano il calore e la sicurezza della compagnia umana, ma giustificano la reticenza a formare relazioni con il timore del rifiuto. Il *trattamento psicoterapeutico* dipende dal costituirsi di un'alleanza con il paziente. Con lo svilupparsi della fiducia, il terapista trasmette un atteggiamento di accettazione nei confronti delle paure del paziente, soprattutto quella del rifiuto. 
I soggetti invece con *disturbo narcisistico di personalità* sono caratterizzati da un elevato senso della propria importanza e da sentimenti di grandiosità che li fanno sentire unici. Clinicamente, i soggetti con disturbo narcisistico di personalità hanno dunque un senso grandioso di autoimportanza, si considerano persone speciali e si aspettano un trattamento particolare. Hanno un notevole senso del proprio valore. Tollerano poco le critiche e possono adirarsi con chiunque osi criticarli, oppure possono apparire completamente indifferenti alle critiche. Il *trattamento psicoterapico* del disturbo narcisistico di personalità è difficile, poiché i pazienti devono rinunciare al loro narcisismo se vogliono fare progressi. [Vedi anche la pagina del blog che descrive in dettaglio le caratteristiche clinche e di cura del disturbo narcisistico di personalità].
Il *disturbo istrionico di personalità* è caratterizzato invece da un comportamento colorito, drammatizzante ed estroverso in soggetti eccitabili ed emotivi. Associata a questo quadro appariscente, tuttavia, vi è spesso un'incapacità di mantenere legami profondi e duraturi. Per quanto riguarda la *cura* del disturbo, spesso i pazienti con disturbo istrionico di personalità non sono consapevoli dei loro veri sentimenti; pertanto, il chiarimento dei loro sentimenti interiori è un processo terapeutico importante. La psicoterapia a orientamento psicoanalitico, sia individuale sia di gruppo, è probabilmente il trattamento di scelta nel disturbo istrionico di personalità. [Vedi anche la pagina del blog che descrive in dettaglio le caratteristiche clinche e di cura del disturbo istrionico di personalità].
I pazienti con *disturbo borderline di personalità* sono al limite tra la nevrosi e la psicosi e sono caratterizzati da una straordinaria instabilità dell'affettività, dell'umore, del comportamento, delle relazioni con gli oggetti e dell'immagine del sé. I pazienti con disturbo borderline di personalità appaiono quasi sempre in stato di crisi. Sono comuni rapide modificazioni dell'umore. Possono manifestare *brevi episodi psicotici* piuttosto che conclamate fratture psicotiche; i sintomi psicotici sono quasi sempre circoscritti, fugaci o dubbi. La *psicoterapia del disturbo borderline di personalità* è oggetto di estesi studi e viene considerata il trattamento di scelta. Recentemente, per migliorare i risultati, al regime terapeutico è stata talora aggiunta la farmacoterapia. [Vedi anche la pagina del blog che descrive in dettaglio le caratteristiche clinche e di cura del disturbo borderline di personalità].
Il *disturbo schizoide di personalità* viene infine diagnosticato nei soggetti che presentano un quadro di *ritiro sociale* che persiste per tutta la vita. Aspetti notevoli sono il disagio nelle rerazioni umane, l'introversione e l'affettività blanda e limitata. Gli individui con disturbo schizoide di personalità sono spesso considerati dagli altri come eccentrici, isolati o solitari. 
I soggetti con *disturbo schizotipico di personalità* sono invece estremamente *eccentrici e strani* anche agli occhi di chi non è medico. Il pensiero magico, le idee peculiari, le idee di riferimento, le illusioni e la derealizzazione fanno parte del mondo quotidiano del soggetto schizotipico. Il disturbo schizotipico di personalità viene diagnosticato sulla base di *peculiarità di pensiero, comportamento e aspetto del paziente*. I soggetti con disturbo schizotipico di personalità possono essere differenziati da quelli con disturbo schizoide o evitante di personalità per la presenza di stranezze del comportamento, del pensiero, della percezione e della comunicazione. [Vedi anche la pagina del blog che descrive in dettaglio le caratteristiche cliniche e di cura dei disturbi schizoide e schizotipico di personalità]


----------



## MK (9 Agosto 2009)

*è la struttura*

che sta alla base che è malata. La famiglia andrebbe curata. Tutta insieme. E guardato il malato, ascoltato, amato. Niente ghetti e niente chiudere gli occhi. Non è un mondo altro, è il nostro mondo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> che sta alla base che è malata. La famiglia andrebbe curata. Tutta insieme. E guardato il malato, ascoltato, amato. Niente ghetti e niente chiudere gli occhi. Non è un mondo altro, è il nostro mondo.


 I consultori agiscono normalmente con la terapia familiare.
Ciò non toglie che l'elemento debole del gruppo possa esplodere con atti di violenza.


----------



## MK (9 Agosto 2009)

*non l'elemento*

debole, il capro espiatorio. Il lato oscuro ce l'abbiamo tutti, è quando non trova ascolto che ingigantisce la voce. O contro noi stessi o contro gli altri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> debole, il capro espiatorio. Il lato oscuro ce l'abbiamo tutti, è quando non trova ascolto che ingigantisce la voce. O contro noi stessi o contro gli altri.


 Insisti su questa cosa???
Ma parla del TUO lato oscuro.
Anzi parlacene.


----------



## MK (9 Agosto 2009)

*il mio lato oscuro?*

in perfetta forma e in adeguata compagnia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> in perfetta forma e in adeguata compagnia...


 Non mi sembra che ti sia sbottonata troppo.
Su non essere reticente.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> che sta alla base che è malata. La famiglia andrebbe curata. Tutta insieme. E guardato il malato, ascoltato, amato. Niente ghetti e niente chiudere gli occhi. Non è un mondo altro, è il nostro mondo.


quindi, mi risulta tu non lavori, tu offri il tuo tempo e la tua dedizione a volontariato in strutture che se ne occupano, vero?
fai tangibilmente qualcosa per aiutare a risolvere il problema o ci deve pensare mamma società?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> in perfetta forma e in adeguata compagnia...


se è oscuro come fai a sapere che è in perfetta forma?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Non credo si possano prevedere uscite di testa di questo tipo


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo si possano prevedere uscite di testa di questo tipo


io però credo che la depressione post parto ,ad esempio, sia parecchio sottovalutata.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io però credo che la depressione post parto ,ad esempio, sia parecchio sottovalutata.


E' anche difficile da diagnosticare ...molte madri  non ammettono di avvertire un problema per paura di essere considerate inadeguate al ruolo


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' anche difficile da diagnosticare ...molte madri  non ammettono di avvertire un problema per paura di essere considerate inadeguate al ruolo


questo di sicuro ma che il parto e la nascita comportino una così vasta quantità di cambiamenti in una donna e che l'impatto possa essere deflagrante è assodato.
comunque sì, difficile da gestire e prevedere.


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho pensato che mi è andata bene: sono viva.


 ho pensato che mi è andata bene: non sono in galera


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ho pensato che mi è andata bene: non sono in galera





















Io per questo ti ammiro veramente


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ho pensato che mi è andata bene: non sono in galera

































dammi la mano.

abbiamo tempo comunque.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> in perfetta forma e in adeguata compagnia...


azz...che culon è pure in compagnia.

il mio è antipatico, non vuole rotture di balle intorno.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io per questo ti ammiro veramente


 amore bello....non è riferito a chi  pensi...sarebbe stata troppa grazia


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dammi la mano.
> 
> abbiamo tempo comunque.


 per fare fuori qualcuno e pagare debiti c'è sempre tempo


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*era*

una riflessione seria. Va beh.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> una riflessione seria. Va beh.


 Perché credi che ironizzare sulle proprie pulsioni aggressive o sul timore di poter essere uccisi non sia riflettere?
Anzi è proprio far rientrare questi eventi nell'ordine del possibile e non considerare chi li commette altro da noi.
Non è quello che auspicavi?
Mi sembra che sia però porre una distanza tra il fantasticato e il reale affermando che in mezzo ci stanno le scelte e la responsabilità, per chi è in grado ancora di compierle e assumersele.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> una riflessione seria. Va beh.


Ma ti abbiamo risposto seriamente... per me i raptus di questo tipo non si possono prevedere


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma continuo a leggere tragedie in cronaca. Uomini e donne che dalla famiglia perfetta passano all'omicidio. Dove sta il malessere? Lo vediamo, lo percepiamo o lasciamo il pensiero nel ...  sono psicopatici, sono altro da noi?


sono altro rispetto a chi non ha questo problema ma sono tanti e sempre troppi.
è chiaro che possa esistere una "complicità"  comune della cosiddetta società che non ha il tempo, la voglia e i mezzi per riconoscere prima questi grandi malesseri ma credo anche che chi vi è dentro faccia anche di tutto per apparire "normale" e forte.e allora diventa tanto più difficile aiutare
perché chi arriva a chiederlo, l'aiuto...in realtà è già con un piede fuori


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*per me*

è inconcepibile la battuta scherzosa su queste cose. Quotidianamente donne vengono perseguitate da ex respinti o abbandonati. Impulsi o meno bisognerebbe solidarizzare fra noi. Almeno su questo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> è inconcepibile la battuta scherzosa su queste cose. Quotidianamente donne vengono perseguitate da ex respinti o abbandonati. Impulsi o meno bisognerebbe solidarizzare fra noi. Almeno su questo.


Ma ti sei offesa per la battuta di di Brancoleone che ha detto che gli è andata bene a non essere finito in galera?
Ma l'hai pensata riferita a te?
Ha perfino fatto capire che non era per te.
Comunque se ti ha irritato lui e la risposta di Asu puoi dire chiaramente questo non dire in generale che una tua proposta di discussione non è stata accolta come tu avresti voluto.

Comunque avevi detto in più post che chi commette questi delitti non è altro da noi, che la malattia è nella coppia e la responsabilità va condivisa ...e poi per una battuta il problema diventa dei cattivi uomini?
Non ti sembra di essere incoerente?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> è inconcepibile la battuta scherzosa su queste cose. Quotidianamente donne vengono perseguitate da ex respinti o abbandonati. Impulsi o meno bisognerebbe *solidarizzare fra noi*. Almeno su questo.


Ora stai prendendo seriamente per il culo! Tipo la solidarieta'delle tue battute su Asu?

Era una battuta, ti chiedo scusa, ma non mi sembra il caso di mettere sullo stesso piano un battuta del cacchio con un vero stalker.


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> debole, il capro espiatorio. Il lato oscuro ce l'abbiamo tutti, è quando non trova ascolto che ingigantisce la voce. O contro noi stessi o contro gli altri.


il più delle volte soffocano il grido d'aiuto; ripeto , il problema spesso è questo


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma continuo a leggere tragedie in cronaca. Uomini e donne che dalla famiglia perfetta passano all'omicidio. Dove sta il malessere? Lo vediamo, lo percepiamo o lasciamo il pensiero nel ... sono psicopatici, sono altro da noi?


 Secondo me solo chi è marcio dentro da sempre, arriva a fare queste cose. Chi non lo è, anche se depresso e fuori di testa magari si ammazza, ma non uccide moglie e figli.


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*mm*

ma chi è marcio dentro non è un'isola. Non posso credere che gli altri non si accorgano. Per me già dire che in qualche caso la reazione violenta può essere giustificata è irritante. Soprattutto se si è convinti della propria integrità morale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma continuo a leggere tragedie in cronaca. Uomini e donne che dalla famiglia perfetta passano all'omicidio. *Dove sta il malessere? Lo vediamo, lo percepiamo o lasciamo il pensiero nel ... sono psicopatici, sono altro da noi*?





MK ha detto:


> che il malessere sia molto diffuso e crei vergogna e incapacità di vedere. Fino a quando non ci tocca da vicino. E non ci sono strutture ma medici che curano i sintomi e basta.*Voci che si ascoltano solo dopo la tragedia*.





MK ha detto:


> che sta alla base che è malata. *La famiglia andrebbe curata. Tutta insieme. E guardato il malato, ascoltato, amato. Niente ghetti e niente chiudere gli occhi. Non è un mondo altro, è il nostro mondo*.





MK ha detto:


> ma chi è marcio dentro non è un'isola. Non posso credere che gli altri non si accorgano.* Per me già dire che in qualche caso la reazione violenta può essere giustificata è irritante*. Soprattutto se si è convinti della propria integrità morale.


Sbaglio a notare contraddizione tra le diverse affermazioni?


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> io li capisco...
> certe cose ti fanno veramente diventare folle


 

Capisci dunque chi stermina la famiglia uccidendo moglie e figli?


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> quoto.


 
quoti ?


cioè fammi capire bene tu sei daccordo che uomini possano uccidere moglie e figli?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me solo chi è marcio dentro da sempre, arriva a fare queste cose. Chi non lo è, anche se depresso e fuori di testa magari si ammazza, ma non uccide moglie e figli.


Mah multi...la mia amica psichiatra dice che la nostra mente è un aggeggio tutto fatto di pericolosi equilibri di pesi...togli un attimo un peso...e si sconvolge tutto...però mi ha detto di non sottovalutare mai i taciturni e introversi...hanno sovente la rabbia implosa dentro...

Come quegli idioti che se lasciati fingono suicidi da farsa...incredibile...

Nn capiscono che è più doloroso lasciare che venir lasciati...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

*mk*

che cazzo di battuta avrei fatto?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che cazzo di battuta avrei fatto?


Guarda che si riferisce allo scambio tra me e Branco... credo


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che si riferisce allo scambio tra me e Branco... credo


scusa ma ho letto due volte "la battuta di asu"


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*grazie Cat*

hai sottolineato altre due risposte che mi avevano stupita. A prescindere dal perchè è inconcepibile per me giustificare. E questo non è in contraddizione col chiedersi come mai queste cose avvengano, e sempre più di frequente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> hai sottolineato altre due risposte che mi avevano stupita. A prescindere dal perchè è inconcepibile per me giustificare. E questo non è in contraddizione col chiedersi come mai queste cose avvengano, e sempre più di frequente.


 Ma rispondere citando e alle cose ti ho chiesto o detto no?


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*persa*

per me la violenza non è giustificata mai. Ma mi piace capire come mai certe cose accadono e soprattutto per quale motivo chi vede finge di non vedere. Carnefice e vittima. Punto. Isolati dal resto del mondo?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> per me la violenza non è giustificata mai. Ma mi piace capire come mai certe cose accadono e soprattutto per quale motivo chi vede finge di non vedere. Carnefice e vittima. Punto. Isolati dal resto del mondo?


Ma vede cosa MK? Non so se hai notato, ma quando qualcuno sbrocca e ammazza se stesso e la famiglia al 90% dei casi rimangono tutti stupiti perche' tra i conoscenti nessuno se lo sarebbe mai aspettato!

Hai questa idea sbagliata che chi sbrocca lo riconosceresti da un miglio, invece non e'cosi'.

Capire lo sbrocco, sempre tra virgolette non e'giustificare... non iniziare con le tue associazioni di idee improbabili


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> per me la violenza non è giustificata mai. Ma mi piace capire come mai certe cose accadono e soprattutto per quale motivo chi vede finge di non vedere. Carnefice e vittima. Punto. Isolati dal resto del mondo?


 Ma chi la giustifica?
Si riconosceva che c'è dentro ognuno di noi una potenzialità di violenza e che in determinate situazioni tutti abbiamo sperimentato di provare pulsioni.
Poi chi è malato lo è perché perde gradualmente o temporanamente il senso della realtà.
Chi ha vicino una persona malata se ne accorge eccome, ma il più delle volte commette proprio l'errore di cercare di capirlo e aiutarlo, perché non si vuol credere che una persona che amiamo o abbiamo amata possa arrivare a certi punti.
E' come per il tradimento non si vede perché non si può credere di essere traditi.
Però tu sei contraddittoria quando, come sempre fai, attribuisci la responsabilità ai familiari considerando che il malato sia solo l'espressione di un gruppo malato.
Cosa che è spesso vera, ma se sono tutti malati non puoi attribuire al nucleo responsabilità che non riconosci al singolo.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> hai sottolineato altre due risposte che mi avevano stupita. A prescindere dal perchè è inconcepibile per me giustificare. E questo non è in contraddizione col chiedersi come mai queste cose avvengano, e sempre più di frequente.


 
Stupirsi per queste due affermazione doveva essere logico e sensato da parte di tutti.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mah multi...la mia amica psichiatra dice che* la nostra mente è un aggeggio tutto fatto di pericolosi equilibri di pesi...togli un attimo un peso...e si sconvolge tutto*...però mi ha detto di non sottovalutare mai i taciturni e introversi...hanno sovente la rabbia implosa dentro...
> 
> Come quegli idioti che se lasciati fingono suicidi da farsa...incredibile...
> 
> Nn capiscono che è più doloroso lasciare che venir lasciati...


Lo credo anche io, una persona puo'sembrare _normalissima_ capita anche una stronzata e fa il botto... pero'in parte credo abbia ragione anche *Multi* e' comunque un lato dello sbroccato che c'e'sempre stato... magari mai manifestato ( o mai palesemente) ma c'e'sempre stato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma continuo a leggere tragedie in cronaca. Uomini e donne che dalla famiglia perfetta passano all'omicidio. Dove sta il malessere? Lo vediamo, lo percepiamo o lasciamo il pensiero nel ... sono psicopatici, sono altro da noi?





megliosola ha detto:


> io li capisco...
> certe cose ti fanno veramente diventare folle





UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> quoto.



riferito agli ultimi due post: ma che cazzo state a dì?
se li capite, scusate, ma andate da uno psichiatra. 
io non li capisco. non ci riesco neanche impegnandomi, e li condanno alla stregua di qualsiasi altro assassino.

quanto al quesito posto da mk... credo che nella maggior parte dei casi non sia immaginabile un epilogo del genere. hai presente la faccenda dello stupore davanti all'agnello che ti morde?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> che il malessere sia molto diffuso e crei vergogna e incapacità di vedere. Fino a quando non ci tocca da vicino. E non ci sono strutture ma medici che curano i sintomi e basta.Voci che si ascoltano solo dopo la tragedia.



sei davvero convinta che queste voci, prima della tragdia, si siano fatte sentire in qualche modo?


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Stupirsi per queste due affermazione doveva essere logico e sensato da parte di tutti.


*Illusa.*


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> che sta alla base che è malata. La famiglia andrebbe curata. Tutta insieme. E guardato il malato, ascoltato, amato. Niente ghetti e niente chiudere gli occhi. Non è un mondo altro, è il nostro mondo.


*Apperò, che eri intelligente l'avevo notato da un po', ma non credevo fino a questo punto. Continua così, mai pensato di approfondire l'argomento come ho fatto io per hobby?
*


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Illusa.*


Già......


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Già......


tu fai sempre la spalla al capocomico?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu fai sempre la spalla al capocomico?


va che se la canta e se la suona da sola, giusto per stare in tema di problemi mentali


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu fai sempre la spalla al capocomico?


 
 tu cosa pensi del post di MK?


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> va che se la canta e se la suona da sola, giusto per stare in tema di problemi mentali


 
il tuo sillogismo empirico vorrebbe esprimere cosa in concreto?


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> tu cosa pensi del post di MK?


 l'ho scritto 
che la gente ce la mette tutta per sembrare e sentirsi normale e cela bene le sue "anomalie".scoprirle non è facile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho scritto
> che la gente ce la mette tutta per sembrare e sentirsi normale e cela bene le sue "anomalie".scoprirle non è facile


 Si rivelano solo qui...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> il tuo sillogismo empirico vorrebbe esprimere cosa in concreto?



prendi la tua pastiglietta e non curartene, su


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo credo anche io, una persona puo'sembrare _normalissima_ capita anche una stronzata e fa il botto... pero'in parte credo abbia ragione anche *Multi* *e' comunque un lato dello sbroccato che c'e'sempre stato... magari mai manifestato ( o mai palesemente) ma c'e'sempre stato*.


Ma infatti! Il "marciume" spesso è ben celato... purtroppo. Ma ci dev'essere da tempo, forse da sempre. Altrimenti in depressione cronica ci si può uccidere, ma non si uccide. 
Comprendere il motivo per cui si è creata quest'ombra nerissima dentro una persona, beh credo sia davvero difficile. Ma se non c'è, ripeto, non si ammazzano mogli o figli. E non esiste psichiatra che riuscirebbe a convincermi del contrario.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mah multi*...la mia amica psichiatra dice che la nostra mente è un aggeggio tutto fatto di pericolosi equilibri di pesi...togli un attimo un peso...e si sconvolge tutto*...però mi ha detto di non sottovalutare mai i taciturni e introversi...hanno sovente la rabbia implosa dentro...
> 
> Come quegli idioti che se lasciati fingono suicidi da farsa...incredibile...
> 
> Nn capiscono che è più doloroso lasciare che venir lasciati...


Soprattutto nelle menti degli *psic*-ologi-analisti-hiatri...... è vero!


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*mi ripeto*

possibile che mai nessuno vicino a queste persone si sia mai accorto di nulla? I parenti gli amici delle persone maltrattate dove sono? C'è bisogno dei carabinieri dei giudici delle casefamiglia?


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *ma chi è marcio dentro non è un'isola. Non posso credere che gli altri non si accorgano*. Per me già dire che in qualche caso la reazione violenta può essere giustificata è irritante. Soprattutto se si è convinti della propria integrità morale.


 Ti conviene cominciare a crederci... i buchi neri inghiottono tutto ma non emettono mai, e quasi sempre passano inosservati.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> è inconcepibile la battuta scherzosa su queste cose. Quotidianamente donne vengono perseguitate da ex respinti o abbandonati. Impulsi o meno bisognerebbe solidarizzare fra noi. Almeno su questo.


 sei pesante come un macigno. probabilmente chi ci scherza (che poi anche qui ci sarebbe da fare un discorso molto lungo sull'ironia e sulla derisione che a questo punto  leggendo orai molte risposte che dai, non credo che tu sia in grado di affrontare) sopra sarebbe capace di intervenire e invece molti soloni che ne parlano quasi con la lacrima agli occhi e l'anima straziata insieme alle vesti che si stracciano passerebbero sul cadere della loro vicina di casa indifferenti.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho scritto
> che la gente ce la mette tutta per sembrare e sentirsi normale e cela bene le sue "anomalie".scoprirle non è facile





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si rivelano solo qui...


...No. Anche a casa mia


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> possibile che mai nessuno vicino a queste persone si sia mai accorto di nulla? I parenti gli amici delle persone maltrattate dove sono? C'è bisogno dei carabinieri dei giudici delle casefamiglia?


 

anche no.... troppe volte i maltrattameti si tengono celati in famiglia. Proprio da chi li riceve.


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*vero Cat*

e quando qualcosa trapela c'è sempre qualcuno che pensa beh forse le botte se le merita...


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e quando qualcosa trapela c'è sempre qualcuno che pensa beh forse le botte se le merita...


 
....  come hai potuto constatare ...si, vero.


a volte mk penso che chi afferma questo è per primo un violento. Si giustifica .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> possibile che mai nessuno vicino a queste persone si sia mai accorto di nulla? I parenti gli amici delle persone maltrattate dove sono? C'è bisogno dei carabinieri dei giudici delle casefamiglia?


 
possibile.

sarebbe bello un mondo più facile mk, ma questo è.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti conviene cominciare a crederci... i buchi neri inghiottono tutto ma non emettono mai, e quasi sempre passano inosservati.


Puoi continuare a ripeterlo all'infinito con lo stesso stesso risultato


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e quando qualcosa trapela c'è sempre qualcuno che pensa beh forse le botte se le merita...


 hai mai sentito in vita tua qualcuno che lo ha detto o parli per leggende metropolitane?
100000 a 1 che non risponderai
la violenza non è mai giustificata...chissà se una donna picchiata per strada sarebbe della tua stessa idea se una persona nel mentre si avvicinasse e con fare gandhiano dicesse "signore mi scusi, potrebbe smetterla per cortesia di fare quello che fa che non è giusto?" 
a parte che potrebbe essere denunciato per omissione di soccorso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Puoi continuare a ripeterlo all'infinito con lo stesso stesso risultato


cioè che continuerà a non leggerlo?


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma continuo a leggere tragedie in cronaca. Uomini e donne che dalla famiglia perfetta passano all'omicidio. Dove sta il malessere? Lo vediamo, lo percepiamo o lasciamo il pensiero nel ... sono psicopatici, sono altro da noi?


Credo che per dichiarare che una famiglia sia pefetta dovremmo vivere tra le quattro mura della famiglia stessa.
Si scorgono coppie perfette, coppie modello, ma l'apparenza inganna.
L'omicidio è sempre omicidio e su questo non si discute. Però, sarebbe opportuno valutare ogni singolo omicidio e decifrarlo: omicida folle, per un nulla o omicida perchè stremato da un qualcosa? Questo, non per giustificare ma per catalogare, classificare e 'comprendere'. Certamente non assolvere, in nessun caso.
Air


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> io li capisco...
> certe cose ti fanno veramente diventare folle


 

questa affermazione mi fa pensare che si giustificano le violenze o peggio brancaleone.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> hai mai sentito in vita tua qualcuno che lo ha detto o parli per leggende metropolitane?
> 100000 a 1 che non risponderai
> la violenza non è mai giustificata...chissà se una donna picchiata per strada sarebbe della tua stessa idea se una persona nel mentre si avvicinasse e con fare gandhiano dicesse "signore mi scusi, potrebbe smetterla per cortesia di fare quello che fa che non è giusto?"
> a parte che potrebbe essere denunciato per omissione di soccorso.


ehm ale, io l'ho sentito dire da un marito che indicava la moglie gonfia e pesta.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

a volte penso che le persone mentano pur di apparire vittime soprattutto ad estranei che non possono confutare la verità.
il che farebbe di loro persone altamente disprezzabili per più di un motivo


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

Non so perche' ma gia' sapevo dove si voleva arrivare...


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> a volte penso che le persone mentano pur di apparire vittime soprattutto ad estranei che non possono confutare la verità.
> il che farebbe di loro persone altamente disprezzabili per più di un motivo


 
scusami non ho capito


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cioè che continuerà a non leggerlo?


 Certo lo scopo del thread e' un altro


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ehm ale, io l'ho sentito dire da un marito che indicava la moglie gonfia e pesta.


 esattamente cosa hai sentito dire? io non l'ho scritto ho fatto un esempio. tirare un carton al"molestatore" (quindi esercitare comunque violenza) *nel caso in questione* a te pare ingiustficato?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> a volte penso che le persone mentano pur di apparire vittime soprattutto ad estranei che non possono confutare la verità.
> il che farebbe di loro persone altamente disprezzabili per più di un motivo



non ho capito


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*un uomo*

che usa violenza su una donna lo si denuncia punto. Che la donna sia amica nemica o sconosciuta. Io metterei corresponsabilità per chi sa vede e non interviene. E per chi pensa beh se lo merita in fondo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> esattamente cosa hai sentito dire? io non l'ho scritto ho fatto un esempio. tirare un carton al"molestatore" (quindi esercitare comunque violenza) *nel caso in questione* a te pare ingiustficato?


come cosa ho sentito dire? di cosa stiamo parlando?
ho sentito dire da chi aveva picchiato la moglie "lei se l è meritato, mi ha provocato" (non mi funzia l apostrofo) e le sorelle di LEI annuire dandogli ragione. di questo si parlava. del giustificare violenze. tirare un cartone al molestatore è legittima difesa, ma non capisco cosa  c entra... mi sono persa qualcosa?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti! Il "marciume" spesso è ben celato... purtroppo. Ma ci dev'essere da tempo, forse da sempre. Altrimenti in depressione cronica ci si può uccidere, ma non si uccide.
> Comprendere il motivo per cui si è creata quest'ombra nerissima dentro una persona, beh credo sia davvero difficile. Ma se non c'è, ripeto, non si ammazzano mogli o figli. E non esiste psichiatra che riuscirebbe a convincermi del contrario.


Multi...mia moglie è estremamente taciturna, di pochissime parole, timidissima. Ti confesso che cosa agiti nel suo intimo non lo so. E credimi le ho provate davvero tutte. Se lei si accorge che la sto sondando si chiude come un riccio. L'ho vista senza difese e corazze solo alla perdita del nostro primo bambino. E se lì non le stavo vicino...erano cazzi. 
Lei odia la mia espansività. La mia irruenza. Il mio esprimere ogni mia emozione. Al massimo parla di cose spiacevoli della sua adolescenza, ne accenna, dice che forse l'hanno segnata...

Io ho sempre sdrammatizzato tutto...con quell'abbraccio...che dice...dai su...che vai benissimo così.

Poi lei dice che con me...sembra di stare col padrino. Se solo lei fa troppe domande su mia vita...esplode l'inferno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> che usa violenza su una donna lo si denuncia punto. Che la donna sia amica nemica o sconosciuta. Io metterei corresponsabilità per chi sa vede e non interviene. E per chi pensa beh se lo merita in fondo.



tu dici una marea di minchiate quando sei in vena.
hai mai assistito a un pestaggio? hai mai detto alla vittima "chiamo la polizia" per sentirti rispondere "non lo fare, tanto non lo denuncio e dico che ti sei inventata tutto"?


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> scusami non ho capito


scusami ma non capisco cosa dovresti capire.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> che usa violenza su una donna lo si denuncia punto. Che la donna sia amica nemica o sconosciuta. Io metterei corresponsabilità per chi sa vede e non interviene. E per chi pensa beh se lo merita in fondo.


MK esattamente di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MK esattamente di cosa stai parlando?



di aria fritta in genere, mi sa. as usual.

io esco, mi lascio i deliri a più tardi

ciao bella gente


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> a volte penso che le persone mentano pur di apparire vittime soprattutto ad estranei che non possono confutare la verità.
> il che farebbe di loro persone altamente disprezzabili per più di un motivo


Branco, può essere che la tua idea sia giusta, però mi chiedo il perchè? Mentire per essere compatiti? Può essere, ma non capisco lo scopo.
E' come andare da uno psicoterapeuta e mentire pur di sentirsi dire che si ha ragione. Basta questa gratificazione all'essere umano o si vuole davvero arrivare ad un dunque, dicendo la verità, prendendosi le proprie responsabilità e valutando errori e lacune?
Air


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come cosa ho sentito dire? di cosa stiamo parlando?
> ho sentito dire da chi aveva picchiato la moglie "lei se l è meritato, mi ha provocato" (non mi funzia l apostrofo) e le sorelle di LEI annuire dandogli ragione. di questo si parlava. del giustificare violenze. tirare un cartone al molestatore è legittima difesa, ma non capisco cosa c entra... mi sono persa qualcosa?


 si ti sei persa qualcosa. niente di imporante. io comunque non ho scritto che la violenza sulle donne o in famiglia è giustificabile.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Branco, può essere che la tua idea sia giusta, però mi chiedo il perchè? Mentire per essere compatiti? Può essere, ma non capisco lo scopo.
> E' come andare da uno psicoterapeuta e mentire pur di sentirsi dire che si ha ragione. Basta questa gratificazione all'essere umano o si vuole davvero arrivare ad un dunque, dicendo la verità, prendendosi le proprie responsabilità e valutando errori e lacune?
> Air


dovresti chiederlo a chi ipoteticamente lo fa. io non posso rispondere per altri, contando che dico quasi semprela verità anche quando può essere scomoda per me stesso


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*mio marito*

si è messo in mezzo e ha risolto. Era una qualità di lui che apprezzavo molto. Ma tornando al tema, oltre al disinteresse degli intimi, forse anche un uso eccessivo di psicofarmaci da parte di psichiatri e medici di famiglia?


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> dovresti chiederlo a chi ipoteticamente lo fa. io non posso rispondere per altri, contando che dico quasi semprela verità anche quando può essere scomoda per me stesso


Capisco che bisognerebbe chiederlo a chi ipoteticamente lo fa, ma tu come giustifichi, così su due piedi, questo ipotetico comportamento?
Onestamente anch'io sono sincero, anche quando scrivo qui, seriamente... e come vedi la verità spesso è anche per me scomoda perchè a volte leggo certi (doverosi, giusti) cazziatoni quando sono io ad essere nel torto.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> si è messo in mezzo e ha risolto. Era una qualità di lui che apprezzavo molto. Ma tornando al tema, oltre al disinteresse degli intimi, forse anche un uso eccessivo di psicofarmaci da parte di psichiatri e medici di famiglia?


Ma secondo te perche' gli intimi non se ne accorgono?


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*lettrice*

violenza, disinteresse della società, mancanza di strutture di supporto alle famiglia, malessere dilagante.


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> si è messo in mezzo e ha risolto. Era una qualità di lui che apprezzavo molto. Ma tornando al tema, oltre al disinteresse degli intimi, forse anche un uso eccessivo di psicofarmaci da parte di psichiatri e medici di famiglia?


Lo psicofarmaco è quel qualcosa che 'sostituisce' ciò che viene a mancare nella nostra psiche, per un breve o lungo periodo che sia.
Parlare d'eccessivo mi pare... eccessivo, perchè un medico prescrive la posologia-dose in base a quanto il paziente stesso 'merita' d'assumere. Certo è (e io ne so qulacosa) che gli psicofarmaci hanno effetti collaterali, quali per esempio, l'impotenza, per dirne una.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Capisco che bisognerebbe chiederlo a chi ipoteticamente lo fa, ma tu come giustifichi, così su due piedi, questo ipotetico comportamento?
> Onestamente anch'io sono sincero, anche quando scrivo qui, seriamente... e come vedi la verità spesso è anche per me scomoda perchè a volte leggo certi (doverosi, giusti) cazziatoni quando sono io ad essere nel torto.


 stupidità? superficialità? abnorme mania di protagonismo? voglia di carpire la buona fede degli altri attraverso la pietà/compatimento quando con altre armi non ci si riesce? non sono dio, non ne ho la più pallida idea


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> stupidità? superficialità? abnorme mania di protagonismo? voglia di carpire la buona fede degli altri attraverso la pietà/compatimento quando con altre armi non ci si riesce? non sono dio, non ne ho la più pallida idea


La penso anch'io come te... era solo un voler sapere un tuo parere.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> violenza, disinteresse della società, mancanza di strutture di supporto alle famiglia, malessere dilagante.


La violenza e' il mezzo non la causa... i consultori ci sono... il malessere dilagante abbi pazienza ma non dice troppo. Alla fine gli altri siamo noi cosa sarebbe questo malessere diffuso?

Anzi a dire il vero credo che in passato i maltrattamenti fossero molto piu'diffusi e molto piu' tollerati

Il punto e'che non puoi fare un polpettone di vicende che hanno in comune la violenza: un caso sono i maltrattamenti in famigli.a.. altro caso e'lo scellerato che di punto in bianco fa fuori moglie e figli.


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*perchè?*

mah, i panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia, dentro l'inferno ma non deve trapelare niente, poi la gente chissà cosa dice. Delle volte anche andare dallo psicologo è visto come vergognoso...


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> si ti sei persa qualcosa. niente di imporante. io comunque non ho scritto che la violenza sulle donne o in famiglia è giustificabile.


 nessuno l'ha scritto


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> mah, i panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia, dentro l'inferno ma non deve trapelare niente, poi la gente chissà cosa dice. Delle volte anche andare dallo psicologo è visto come vergognoso...


ma scusa perché invece di leggere quello che scriviamo ti crei spunti direttamente "dal diario del reazionario perfetto?"


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*ma*

come diceva giustamente Minerva, chi chiede aiuto è già fuori dalla situazione. È nella non consapevolezza che nascono le tragedie. E gli psicofarmaci addormentano la bestia, non l'addomesticano.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno l'ha scritto


 pareva qualcuno invece l'avesse letto


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> come diceva giustamente Minerva, chi chiede aiuto è già fuori dalla situazione. È nella non consapevolezza che nascono le tragedie. *E gli psicofarmaci addormentano la bestia, non l'addomesticano.*


Ben per questo, il paziente in cura non ha solo la necessità della pratica (assunzione di psicofarmaci) ma anche della teoria (colloquio con lo specialista).


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*non credo*

alla violenza improvvisa. È marciume che ha radici lontane.  La madre che ha ucciso il proprio figlio in cura dallo psichiatra ma lasciata sola col piccolo. E il padre dove stava?


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> alla violenza improvvisa. È marciume che ha radici lontane. La madre che ha ucciso il proprio figlio in cura dallo psichiatra ma lasciata sola col piccolo. E il padre dove stava?


Concordo ma non in toto: magari il marito si faceva un culetto tanto per mantenere il figlio, la moglie (che non lavorava perchè indisposta psicologicamente) e permetteva a quest'ultima di andare dai migliori psicoterapeuti.
Questo solo per far capire che bisognerebbe davvero essere tra le quattro mura d'ogni famiglia.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Indicazioni alla psicoterapia *​
> Per molti pazienti con *depressione o distimia* l'associazione di psicoterapia e farmacoterapia sembra rappresentare il trattamento ottimale; l'eventuale associazione della farmacoterapia alla psicoterapia deve essere tuttavia attentamente valutata in ogni specifica occasione.
> In linea generale, è possibile sostenere che un intervento terapeutico che consideri come *esclusivo l'approccio farmacologico è da considerarsi sempre inadeguato*; viceversa presumibilmente in una notevole percentuali di casi di quelle variegate condizioni che si definiscono genericamente come 'depressione' il trattamento psicoterapico può essere considerato il trattamento ottimale.
> Alcuni studi rivelano tuttavia che *nei casi più gravi di depressione* *ricorrente* l'associazione di psicoterapia e farmacoterapia può essere il trattamento di prima scelta; nelle forme depressive minori il *trattamento integrato non è invece indicato, perchè non più efficace della sola psicoterapia*.
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I Disturbi di personalità​*La personalità* può essere descritta come la caratteristica totalità dei tratti emozionali e comportamentali di una persona che la caratterizzano nella vita quotidiana in condizioni ordinarie; è relativamente stabile e prevedibile.
> Quando questa totalità sembra discostarsi dai limiti che si osservano nella maggior parte delle persone e quando i tratti della personalità sono inflessibili, maladattativi e causano un'alterazione funzionale significativa oppure un disagio soggettivo, si può *diagnosticare un disturbo di personalità*.
> I *disturbi di personalità* sono definiti come:
> _esperienze soggettive e comportamenti persistenti che deviano dagli standard culturali, sono rigidamente pervasivi ed esordiscono nell'adolescenza o nella giovane età adulta, sono stabili nel tempo e conducono a infelicità e compromissione funzionale_.
> ...


Questi post riportano parti di siti di psicoterapeuti.
Magari se scrivono che la cura è difficile e lunga, che i pazienti non assumono gli psicofarmaci prescritti bisogna considerarlo.

Poi non capisco perché stabilire che chi stermina la famiglia sia già stato prima violento. Può essere, ma anche no.
Inoltre l'omicidio delle persone a cui si è legati è solo un suicidio esteso e non è lo stesso tipo di assassinio di chi uccide chi lo ha abbandonato.

Potrebbe avere responsabilità, oltre chi ha capito e non ha fatto nulla, anche chi ha capito e ha avuto la presunzione di sostituirsi a un terapeuta.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

Ma anche chi non ha capito e pretende comunque di sostituire un terapeuta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche ci non ha capito e pretende comunque di sostituire un terapeuta


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche chi non ha capito e pretende comunque di sostituire un terapeuta


Io qui mi divido in due, ossia (e mo cerco di spiegarmi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  :
Lo psicoterapeuta è il medico della psiche come il cardiologo lo è del cuore.
Però (ed io che, ahimè, frequento il primo) mi rendo conto di una cosa: vado dallo psicologo, racconto i miei problemi...glie li racconto io, e lui, valutandoli mi fa ragionare su ciò che gli dico io... praticamente mi dice cose ch già so, perchè glie le ho dette io. Le uniche cose positive sono il fatto che lui è un professionista (e da qui scaturisce la fiducia per colui che è del settore), ha un modo convincente ed infine, in caso d'esigenza prescrive psicofarmaci). Continuo ad andarci lo stesso, mi fa bene, lo ammetto... ma le cose già le so, ma da solo non le apprendo... dciamo così.
Il cardiologo, per esempio, ti ascolta quando a lui ti rivolgi per problemi ma ti da quel qualcosa che tu non sai... non so se mi spiego.
Quindi, a volte, il voler sostituire lo psicoterapeuta non è un azione malsana o da sboroni del tipo: 'Ascolta me invece che andare dallo psicologo'... ma in fin della fiera (e chi c'è stato, forse, mi darà ragione) il miglior psicologo di noi stessi... siamo appunto noi.
Cosa che non potremo mai dire, invece: 'Il miglior cardiologo di noi stessi...siamo noi'.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io qui mi divido in due, ossia (e mo cerco di spiegarmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Devi andarci ancora un bel po'.


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Devi andarci ancora un bel po'*.


Sicuramente, ma guarda che non ho tutti i torti. Lo psicoterapeuta ci illustra ciò che già sappiamo...ma che non vogliamo vedere (ed io escludo il 'che non vediamo') ed affrontare.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma guarda che non ho tutti i torti. Lo psicoterapeuta ci illustra ciò che già sappiamo...ma che non vogliamo vedere (ed io escludo il 'che non vediamo') ed affrontare.


secondo me lo psico ci aiuta a far emergere parti di noi che non sappiamo di avere perchè seppellite dai ns "perchè"  .


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Agosto 2009)

...E se ci si imbatte in uno psicoterapeuta incompetente che ci tiene lì solo per lucro?


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...E se ci si imbatte in uno psicoterapeuta incompetente che ci tiene lì solo per lucro?


si allungano i tempi ...


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...E se ci si imbatte in uno psicoterapeuta incompetente che ci tiene lì solo per lucro?


e comunque credo che a molti sia capitato di avere dei dubbi sul proprio psico , a me perlomeno è successo . Tutti svaniti col senno di poi e la chiarezza di tante situazioni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me lo psico ci aiuta a far emergere parti di noi che non sappiamo di avere perchè seppellite dai ns "perchè" .


Ciao sperella, come va?
Purtroppo non concordo. Premetto che tra tutti i problemi che ci sono, gravi, io dallo psicoterapeuta ci vado per questioni soft... forse il motivo per cui ci si va influisce molto sul giudizio.
Ma ho parlato con altre persone che sono state e/o sono tuttora in cura e non mi hanno dato più di tanto torto.
Noi cerchiamo supporto, aiuto dallo psicoterapeuta perchè forse ci viene più comodo avere lo psicoterapeuta stesso come stampella... ma FORSE, se ci pensiamo bene, dopo le sedute abbiamo si gli occhi più aperti ma su cose che in verità vedavamo ma non volevamo vedere.


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...E se ci si imbatte in uno psicoterapeuta incompetente che ci tiene lì solo per lucro?


Si spera di no, anche se non lo escludo. ben per questo evito i privati, vado dai convenzionati e...beh, bisogna anche andare in fiducia. E' come se fai una visita odontoiatrica ed il dentista ti riscontra una carie: si spera che ci sia veramente... ma che ne sappiamo noi?


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao sperella, come va?
> Purtroppo non concordo. Premetto che tra tutti i problemi che ci sono, gravi, io dallo psicoterapeuta ci vado per questioni soft... forse il motivo per cui ci si va influisce molto sul giudizio.
> Ma ho parlato con altre persone che sono state e/o sono tuttora in cura e non mi hanno dato più di tanto torto.
> Noi cerchiamo supporto, aiuto dallo psicoterapeuta perchè forse ci viene più comodo avere lo psicoterapeuta stesso come stampella... ma FORSE, se ci pensiamo bene, dopo le sedute abbiamo si gli occhi più aperti ma su cose che in verità vedevamo ma non volevamo vedere.


Ciao Air , tutto bene e tu ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La pensavo anche io così quando ci andavo , ma a distanza di parecchio tempo io credo che non sia soltanto un gioco degli specchi ( quando parli del supporto che danno e degli occhi più aperti probabilmente ti riferisci al metodo degli specchi che utilizzano ) ma per quel che mi riguarda si è trattato della conoscenza di parti di me che non sapevo esistessero perchè sepolte da muri invisibili . 
Non entro nello specifico perchè siamo in forum libero , ma ti assicuro che a pensarci oggi , la psicoterapia mi ha rivoluzionata ( in positivo )


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si spera di no, anche se non lo escludo. ben per questo evito i privati, vado dai convenzionati e...beh, bisogna anche andare in fiducia. E' come se fai una visita odontoiatrica ed il dentista ti riscontra una carie: si spera che ci sia veramente... ma che ne sappiamo noi?


OT: Il mio dentista mi fa vedere 'tutti i denti nei quali andra'a lavorare con una telecamerina...cool!


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> OT: Il mio dentista mi fa vedere 'tutti i denti nei quali andra'a lavorare con una telecamerina...cool!


OT 2 ma tu hai il dentista figo anche per la Lady


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> OT 2 ma tu hai il dentista figo anche per la Lady


Per il cane e'una donna


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e comunque credo che a molti sia capitato di avere dei dubbi sul proprio psico , a me perlomeno è successo . Tutti svaniti col senno di poi e la chiarezza di tante situazioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sembra una cazzata ma il mio, veramente valido , mi faceva incazzare come una iena perchè mi fissava sempre l'ultimo appuntamento alle 19,30 e dopo mezz'ora che parlavo mi sembrava gli calasse la palpebra..


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sembra una cazzata ma il mio, veramente valido , mi faceva incazzare come una iena perchè mi fissava sempre l'ultimo appuntamento alle 19,30 e dopo mezz'ora che parlavo mi sembrava gli calasse la palpebra..


ma dai ? gli orari li sceglievo io e lei spesso e volentieri sforava anche di mezzora gratuitamente .


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma dai ? gli orari li sceglievo io e lei spesso e volentieri sforava anche di mezzora gratuitamente .


gliel'avevo chiesto io perchè uscivo dall'ufficio alle 18 e mi dovevo fare tutta la città.
Non so se fosse stanco morto ma mi faceva incazzare di molto


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gliel'avevo chiesto io perchè uscivo dall'ufficio alle 18 e mi dovevo fare tutta la città.
> Non so se fosse stanco morto ma mi faceva incazzare di molto


poco professionale comunque , perchè se è vero che è un lavoro mentalmente stancante , è anche vero che quelli seri tengono pochi pazienti per essere in grado di seguirli al meglio  ( del resto non hanno bisogno economicamente )


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> poco professionale comunque , perchè se è vero che è un lavoro mentalmente stancante , è anche vero che quelli seri tengono pochi pazienti per essere in grado di seguirli al meglio  ( del resto non hanno bisogno economicamente )


mi ha aiutato moltissimo. L'ho perdonato


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi ha aiutato moltissimo. L'ho perdonato


wow...bene!

tu con alcuni dott. tieni il feelinghe
ps. si lo so, il mio avatar è odioso.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> wow...bene!
> 
> tu con alcuni dott. tieni il feelinghe
> ps. si lo so, il mio avatar è odioso.


non mi far pensare al mio doctor che mi girano a elica 

	
	
		
		
	


	













quanto lo patisco!


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> che usa violenza su una donna lo si denuncia punto. Che la donna sia amica nemica o sconosciuta. Io metterei corresponsabilità per chi sa vede e non interviene. E per chi pensa beh se lo merita in fondo.


 
la vittima nel denunciare deve portare le prove, non basta la parola, è la sua contro la tua....non basta i pestaggio.... non è stato lui e punto....anche chi sa e tace se denuncia deve portare prove certe e contingenti.


in una realtà famigliare dimmi chi c'è come testimone e che prove hai.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> wow...bene!
> 
> tu con alcuni dott. tieni il feelinghe
> *ps. si lo so, il mio avatar è odioso*.


ti stavo per dire che mi piace


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ti stavo per dire che mi piace


Piace anche a me


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu dici una marea di minchiate quando sei in vena.
> hai mai assistito a un pestaggio? hai mai detto alla vittima "chiamo la polizia" per sentirti rispondere "non lo fare, tanto non lo denuncio e dico che ti sei inventata tutto"?


 
o...aggiungo anche chi pesta dice al pestato...tanto dico che ti sei inventata tutto, che sei fuori di testa e ti faccio togliere i figli e ti porto alla rovina.
e tu che fai allora......


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> la vittima nel denunciare deve portare le prove, non basta la parola, è la sua contro la tua....non basta i pestaggio.... non è stato lui e punto....anche chi sa e tace se denuncia deve portare prove certe e contingenti.
> 
> 
> in una realtà famigliare dimmi chi c'è come testimone e che prove hai.


un referto medico credo basti
se vai in ospedale con segni evidenti la denuncia scatta automatica


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un referto medico credo basti


devi avere segni evidenti .


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piace anche a me


è lei che non ne capisce


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma secondo te perche' gli intimi non se ne accorgono?


 

... è scomodo accorgersene, fatti i fatti tuoi e zitti.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> devi avere segni evidenti .


lo so ma quasi sempre un pestaggio li lascia.
anche se so che alcuni bastardi mirano alla schiena e alla pancia basta un'ecografia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ti stavo per dire che mi piace





Lettrice ha detto:


> Piace anche a me


 Anche a me


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un referto medico credo basti
> se vai in ospedale con segni evidenti la denuncia scatta automatica


 
se vai in pronto soccorso la denuncia se non la fai tu scatta automatica.
Vero.

Dopodichè nel frattempo torni a casa dal carnefice e aspetti lunghi penosi giorni che la denuncia gli venga notificata e che vengano svolte indagini preliminari dai cc o dal pm di turno.

Intanto continui ad abitare con il carnefice...magari spesso in presenza di bambini, vittime anch'esse tante volte di violenze fisiche e psico.

Quando lo viene a sapere...... il più delle volte è la tua fine.... o ti pesta a sangue o peggio...( vedi cronaca...si sapeva....lei aveva denunciato.....etc) nella migliore delle ipotesi si avvia una sanguigna separazione in cui la vittima è tacciata per una donna poco seria, madre snaturata a cui è giusto togliere i figli, psicopatica etc etc.

nel frattempo magari il carnefice in un desiderio di vendetta o semplicemete irretito dal non poter più pestare a sangue la propria vittima perchè allontanato da casa priva i figli di ogni sostegno economico e nel contempo avvia anni e anni di cause assurde facendo spendere anche se a ragione cmq dei soldi alla vittima che ovvio deve mantenersi figli da sola.








e...... si sapeva....il tg dice quasi sempre così


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> devi avere segni evidenti .


 
vero e a volte non bastano.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ti stavo per dire che mi piace


dici spere? ma ha una faccia gne gne...


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so ma quasi sempre un pestaggio li lascia.
> anche se so che alcuni bastardi mirano alla schiena e alla pancia basta un'ecografia


 
se ti torce il braccio o con le braccia ti piega il collo fino a causarti un colpo di frusta non si vede. Se ti spinge per terra ..... aspetta che ti alzi e nuovamente ti spinge per terra o ti butta giù per le spalle.....non si vedono segni di pestaggio ma di incidente domestico nelle migliori delle ipotesi.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche a me


dicete...mah...allora lo lascioun pochettin


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> se ti torce il braccio o con le braccia ti piega il collo fino a causarti un colpo di frusta non si vede. Se ti spinge per terra ..... aspetta che ti alzi e nuovamente ti spinge per terra o ti butta giù per le spalle.....non si vedono segni di pestaggio ma di incidente domestico nelle migliori delle ipotesi.


ma ti è mai successo?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> se ti torce il braccio o con le braccia ti piega il collo fino a causarti un colpo di frusta non si vede. Se ti spinge per terra ..... aspetta che ti alzi e nuovamente ti spinge per terra o ti butta giù per le spalle.....non si vedono segni di pestaggio ma di incidente domestico nelle migliori delle ipotesi.


Preferisco tacere perchè certe cose proprio non le comprendo.
 leggo di donne che restano con sti pezzi di merda prendendo botte per anni , aspettando che la successiva menata le ammazzi veramente.
Alcune li giustificano addirittura.
Non riesco a pensare un solo motivo perchè una donna debba credere veramente e accettare di meritarsi questo senza levarsi dai coglioni alla prima avvisaglia.
Lo so che è un discorso molto complesso ma se un uomo alzasse un dito su di me si troverebbe con un coglione calciato e una porta sbattuta.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma ti è mai successo?


 

si. tutto quello che ho descritto.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> si. tutto quello che ho descritto.


per fortuna te ne sei liberata


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Preferisco tacere perchè certe cose proprio non le comprendo.
> leggo di donne che restano con sti pezzi di merda prendendo botte per anni , aspettando che la successiva menata le ammazzi veramente.
> Alcune li giustificano addirittura.
> Non riesco a pensare un solo motivo perchè una donna debba credere veramente e accettare di meritarsi questo senza levarsi dai coglioni alla prima avvisaglia.
> Lo so che è un discorso molto complesso ma se un uomo alzasse un dito su di me si troverebbe con un coglione calciato e una porta sbattuta.


chi ce l'ha al dito e chi alla gamba Asu .
Tu o io non accetteremmo mai una violenza simile ma abbiamo subìto altre cose .
Ci sono meccanismi psicologici tremendi , che agiscono come vortici e rendono impotenti .
E poi secondo me non è da sottovalutare nè la paura nè la sindrome di Stoccolma


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> chi ce l'ha al dito e chi alla gamba Asu .
> Tu o io non accetteremmo mai una violenza simile ma abbiamo subìto altre cose .
> Ci sono meccanismi psicologici tremendi , che agiscono come vortici e rendono impotenti .
> E poi secondo me non è da sottovalutare nè la paura nè la sindrome di Stoccolma


infatti , discorso complesso che francamente stasera non ho voglia di fare.
dico solo che le donne dovrebbero amarsi di più e accettare anche la solitudine piuttosto che stare con certi figli di *****


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

mi chiedevo se dopo essersene sacrosantamente liberati si cambia in meglio oppure si può diventare delle persone indicibilmete poco perbene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti , discorso complesso che francamente stasera non ho voglia di fare.
> dico solo che le donne dovrebbero amarsi di più e accettare anche la solitudine piuttosto che stare con certi figli di *****


 La mamma non c'entra.
Probabilmente è stata una vittima anche lei.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> si. tutto quello che ho descritto.


temevo che mi rispondessi cosi .

Ora ti trovi bene con quest'ultimo ragazzo?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mamma non c'entra.
> Probabilmente è stata una vittima anche lei.


dei figli?
non credo


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per fortuna te ne sei liberata


 
Ora dopo sei anni e mezzo da quando l'ho sbattuto fuori di casa mia posso dire, come un ex alcolista.... che sono sette anni e una mancia di giorni( dal 6 luglio 2002 alle ore 1230 circa) che non vengo più pestata e vessata psicologicamente. Durava da 15 anni.

Me ne sono liberata solo perchè lui nel 2003 si è innamorato di un'altra donna....divenuta poi a sua volta altra vittima. Ora è solo.



Permangono residui procedimenti penali e civili che ....LUI ha intentato a me ma che puntualmente perde.....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> chi ce l'ha al dito e chi alla gamba Asu .
> Tu o io non accetteremmo mai una violenza simile ma abbiamo subìto altre cose .
> Ci sono meccanismi psicologici tremendi , che agiscono come vortici e rendono impotenti .
> E poi secondo me non è da sottovalutare nè la paura nè la sindrome di Stoccolma


Senza arrivare alla violenza fisica, se fosse così facile sciogliere delle catene emotive alla prima "cattiveria" subita, non staremmo così male neanche dopo un tradimento.
Basterebbe dirsi "Questa persona è una emerita mer**" e passare oltre. Invece...


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti , discorso complesso che francamente stasera non ho voglia di fare.
> dico solo che le donne dovrebbero amarsi di più e accettare anche la solitudine piuttosto che stare con certi figli di *****


sai che non ne ho voglia neanche io ? 
dovrebbero sì , ma l'è dura


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dei figli?
> non credo


Del marito. E di conseguenza ha cresciuto i figli così.
Mia suocera docet.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Senza arrivare alla violenza fisica, se fosse così facile sciogliere delle catene emotive alla prima "cattiveria" subita, non staremmo così male neanche dopo un tradimento.
> Basterebbe dirsi "Questa persona è una emerita mer**" e passare oltre. Invece...


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> temevo che mi rispondessi cosi .
> 
> Ora ti trovi bene con quest'ultimo ragazzo?


 
Si..... Alfonso è un ragazzo dall'animo gentile. Mi rispetta, mi tratta bene. Non ero abituata ad avere carezze. Il suo cuore è buono.
Mi ama e io lo amo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> mi chiedevo se dopo essersene sacrosantamente liberati si cambia in meglio oppure si può diventare delle persone indicibilmete poco perbene


 Non credo ci sia rapporto.
O forse sì se si resta profondamente scossi.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Senza arrivare alla violenza fisica, se fosse così facile sciogliere delle catene emotive alla prima "cattiveria" subita, non staremmo così male neanche dopo un tradimento.
> Basterebbe dirsi "Questa persona è una emerita mer**" e passare oltre. Invece...


giusta sintesi.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> giusta sintesi.



si, concordo.
chissà cazzo ci spinge ad ingoiare certe cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dei figli?
> non credo


 Del marito che ha insegnato ai figli a rapportarsi in quel modo.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia rapporto.
> O forse sì se si resta profondamente scossi.


credo anche io non ci si rapporto. se stronza eri stronza sei rimasta e  viceversa se eri/sei una brava persona. la sofferenza da la possibilita di ricevere sconti dagli atlri?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Si..... Alfonso è un ragazzo dall'animo gentile. Mi rispetta, mi tratta bene. Non ero abituata ad avere carezze. Il suo cuore è buono.
> Mi ama e io lo amo.


bene Cat. 

è una abitudine che devi mantenere, ne hai il diritto e dovere .


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> credo anche io non ci si rapporto. se stronza eri stronza sei rimasta e  viceversa se eri/sei una brava persona. la sofferenza da la possibilita di ricevere sconti dagli atlri?


insomma...
se sei una brava persona ma prendi legnate dalla mattina alla sera un po' cambi eh??


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> insomma...
> se sei una brava persona ma prendi legnate dalla mattina alla sera un po' cambi eh??


 e quindi? la società dovrebbe pagare gli errori di qualcun altro AGGRATIS (e in questo aggratis c'è tutto un mondo fatto di se e di ma ndr)


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bene Cat.
> 
> è una abitudine che devi mantenere, ne hai il diritto e dovere .


 
Ti ringrazio miciolidia.
Si è così abituati alle botte che una mano tra i capelli, una carezza fanno piangere.

Le prime volte che si avvicinava e alzava la mano per toccarmi io mi ritraevo in posizione di difesa per salvarmi la faccia come ero abituata a fare.

Il tempo guarirà, sono speranzosa..... lui è un essere speciale.
e fondamentale ho l'amore dei miei ragazzi che per fortuna per una giusta elaborazione nessuno di loro ha perpetrato l'atteggiamento di violenza del padre.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> e quindi? la società dovrebbe pagare gli errori di qualcun altro AGGRATIS (e in questo aggratis c'è tutto un mondo fatto di se e di ma ndr)


non ho capito che cazzo vuoi dire ma ,ripeto, che non ho voglia stasera di fare discussioni di questo tipo.
Scusa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> e quindi? la società dovrebbe pagare gli errori di qualcun altro AGGRATIS (e in questo aggratis c'è tutto un mondo fatto di se e di ma ndr)


No.
Ma poi ce se ne può fregare e andar oltre.
Nessuno si aspetta che uno faccia il samaritano se il ferito lo prende a calci sui denti.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio miciolidia.
> Si è così abituati alle botte che una mano tra i capelli, una carezza fanno piangere.
> 
> Le prime volte che si avvicinava e alzava la mano per toccarmi io mi ritraevo in posizione di difesa per salvarmi la faccia come ero abituata a fare.
> ...


direi che hai avuto un gran culo a trovare un uomo buono.
Quello che hai scritto su di lui sono le prime cose  veramente belle che leggo da te.
sono contenta per te


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Ma poi ce se ne può fregare e andar oltre.
> Nessuno si aspetta che uno faccia il samaritano se il ferito lo prende a calci sui denti.


----------



## Old sperella (10 Agosto 2009)

*credo*



Asudem ha detto:


> si, concordo.
> chissà cazzo ci spinge ad ingoiare certe cose.


la formazione dall'infanzia


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho capito che cazzo vuoi dire ma ,ripeto, che non ho voglia stasera di fare discussioni di questo tipo.
> Scusa


 figurati. scusarsi di che? non mi pare vi sia obblio di domandare, rispondere o argomentare alcunchè.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> figurati. scusarsi di che? non mi pare vi sia obblio di domandare, rispondere o argomentare alcunchè.


no è vero. Non c'è obblio


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> direi che hai avuto un gran culo a trovare un uomo buono.
> Quello che hai scritto su di lui sono le prime cose veramente belle che leggo da te.
> sono contenta per te


 
Alfonso è buono a prescindere. E io il più delle volte sento di non meritarmi un ragazzo del genere, mi sembra sprecato. Mi sento bruciata dentro .


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Ma poi ce se ne può fregare e andar oltre.
> Nessuno si aspetta che uno faccia il samaritano se il ferito lo prende a calci sui denti.


 assolutamente. ma non è che il smritano che si fa i cazzi suoi debba continur a prenderli


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no è vero. Non c'è obblio


mink digito da un pc che è un chiavica


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Alfonso è buono a prescindere. E io il più delle volte sento di non meritarmi un ragazzo del genere, mi sembra sprecato. Mi sento bruciata dentro .


fai in modo di meritartelo.
se lui si è innamorato di te vuol dire che hai ancora qualcosa di buono dentro


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> mink digito da un pc che è un chiavica


ma tu al mare non vai in giro la sera a cercare una papabile?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> assolutamente. ma non è che il smritano che si fa i cazzi suoi debba continur a prenderli


 Basta farsi i cazzi propri...


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu al mare non vai in giro la sera a cercare una papabile?


 ma di che papabile parli? io sto con mia figlia


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fai in modo di meritartelo.
> se lui si è innamorato di te vuol dire che hai ancora qualcosa di buono dentro


 
Mi sta profondamente cambiando.


grazie cmq delle tue parole.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Mi sta profondamente cambiando.
> 
> 
> grazie cmq delle tue parole.


ne sono contenta.
ma nn arriviamo al pompino che angelodelmale s'incazza


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta farsi i cazzi propri...


no. basta fare finta di ignorare. c'è genteche non ne è asolutamente in grado


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ne sono contenta.
> ma nn arriviamo al pompino che angelodelmale s'incazza


 
ok


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> la formazione dall'infanzia


credo proprio  che sia cosi.
un codice di amore negato per situazioni in cui il padre era assente, o violento con gesti o parole, che comunque negava la sua affettività verso il figlio.

E questi ,da adulto, crescera' con una scarsa capacità di affermare il proprio diritto di essere amato in maniera sana , e si considererà quindi immeritevole di amore , se non attraverso la stessa violenza che ha ricevuto nell'infanzia.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Alfonso è buono a prescindere. E io il più delle volte sento di non meritarmi un ragazzo del genere, mi sembra sprecato. Mi sento bruciata dentro .


ecco, appunto.

sprecato perché?


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, appunto.
> 
> sprecato perché?


 
Penso che lui poteva avere di meglio.
Da com'è.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ne sono contenta.
> ma nn arriviamo al pompino che angelodelmale s'incazza





cat. ha detto:


> ok



appunto. ricordate che sono attenta e vigile


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto. ricordate che sono attenta e vigile


già che ci sei ...

ricordaci  la cassetta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> già che ci sei ...
> 
> ricordaci  la cassetta


che cassetta?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che cassetta?


quella di legno del gran finale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quella di legno del gran finale


occhio malocchio prezzemolo e finocchio


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> o...aggiungo anche chi pesta dice al pestato...tanto dico che ti sei inventata tutto, che sei fuori di testa e ti faccio togliere i figli e ti porto alla rovina.
> *e tu che fai allora*......


 Gli si risponde: quando dormi, dormi preoccupato...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli si risponde: quando dormi, dormi preoccupato...


Ma anche da sveglio guardati alle spalle


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche da sveglio guardati alle spalle


Anche... ma rovinargli il sonno non avrebbe prezzo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E non sarebbero minacce vane...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche... ma rovinargli il sonno non avrebbe prezzo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le minacce per me devono andare in porto... le promesse si mantengono sempre!


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le minacce per me devono andare in porto... le promesse si mantengono sempre!


 certo... ma con calma, facendo assaporare allo stronzo il temporale che si avvicina...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo... ma con calma, facendo assaporare allo stronzo il temporale che si avvicina...













Tortura psicologica, la mia preferita. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sfortunatamente chi e' vittima di violenza non ne e' capace


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tortura psicologica, la mia preferita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so, purtroppo. E i bulli violenti hanno il radar... sanno benissimo quando non è proprio il caso di provarci, e quando invece si... fiutano le persone.


----------



## Cat (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli si risponde: quando dormi, dormi preoccupato...


 
rispondere con violenza a violenza? no


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> rispondere con violenza a violenza? no


 Si. Moltiplicata per tre. Mai per primo, sempre per ultimo.


----------



## Cat (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si. Moltiplicata per tre. Mai per primo, sempre per ultimo.


 

dunque oltre al danno la beffa...... lui denuncia te


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> dunque oltre al danno la beffa...... lui denuncia te


lui non ti denuncia , ma se capisce che le minacce sono un bluff sono cazzi amari ...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> dunque oltre al danno la beffa...... lui denuncia te


A parte che dopo le martellate nel sonno il danno sarebbe il suo... poi vabbè, ci denunceremmo a vicenda, allora... ma a lui passerebbe la voglia. I bulli violenti amano le vittime, non chi reagisce.


----------



## Cat (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> lui non ti denuncia , ma se capisce che le minacce sono un bluff sono cazzi amari ...


 
nel caso di mio marito ti denuncia....è delle forze dell'ordine con amicizie ad alti livelli, con regolare porto d'armi mai revocato nemmeno quando mi ha puntato alla faccia due volte la pistola......... dimostra....... vogliono le prove.......


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte che dopo le martellate nel sonno il danno sarebbe il suo... poi vabbè, ci denunceremmo a vicenda, allora... ma a lui passerebbe la voglia.* I bulli violenti amano le vittime, non chi reagisce*.


E'vero alla fine son dei cagasotto!


----------



## Cat (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte che dopo le martellate nel sonno il danno sarebbe il suo... poi vabbè, ci denunceremmo a vicenda, allora... ma a lui passerebbe la voglia. I bulli violenti amano le vittime, non chi reagisce.


 
i servizi sociali ti tolgono e figli


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E'vero alla fine son dei cagasotto!


Senza le loro vittime designate, sono degli zero totali... falli sanguinare solo una volta e si trasformano in patetici frignanti agnelloni.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> i servizi sociali ti tolgono e figli


 Ma ti resta la dignità... mai subire, non c'è motivo valido che tenga.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma ti resta la dignità... mai subire, non c'è motivo valido che tenga.


Lo penso anche io... se si vuole uscire si esce e basta e si esce al primo cazzotto senza aspettare il secondo.

Il problema e' che le vittime si creano una serie di ostacoli che la portano a rimanere legata al proprio carnefice... questo vale anche in contesti non violenti.


----------



## Cat (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma ti resta la dignità... mai subire, non c'è motivo valido che tenga.


 
i miei figli erano di gran lunga più importanti della mia dignità(zero) e dei muscoli maciullati.


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2009)

*Cat*

Buon giorno.....!!!Scusami,dovresti spiegarmi come sia possibile che il tuo ex marito abbia un regolare porto d'armi...facendo parte delle forze dell'ordine....!La cosa non è assolutamente consentita.....perchè avendo già un'arma di ordinanza...non c'è esigenza di averne un'altra....con"REGOLARE PORTO D'ARMI"magari avrà solo la detenzione...cosa ben diversa!!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> i miei figli erano di gran lunga più importanti della mia dignità(zero) e dei muscoli maciullati.


Non mi permetto di entrare in una classifica personale... ognuno ha la sua. Se sei convinta che loro fossero più importanti di ogni altra cosa, dal tuo punto di vista hai fatto bene a restare e a non reagire.
Ognuno di noi traccia il percorso della propria vita e ne porta la responsabilità, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Cat (11 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno.....!!!Scusami,dovresti spiegarmi come sia possibile che il tuo ex marito abbia un regolare porto d'armi...facendo parte delle forze dell'ordine....!La cosa non è assolutamente consentita.....perchè avendo già un'arma di ordinanza...non c'è esigenza di averne un'altra....con"REGOLARE PORTO D'ARMI"magari avrà solo la detenzione...cosa ben diversa!!!


no oscuro....regolare porto d'armi, so quel che dico.
per il resto non si può dire qui in chiaro.


----------



## Cat (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi permetto di entrare in una classifica personale... ognuno ha la sua. Se sei convinta che loro fossero più importanti di ogni altra cosa, dal tuo punto di vista hai fatto bene a restare e a non reagire.
> Ognuno di noi traccia il percorso della propria vita e ne porta la responsabilità, nel bene e nel male.


 
ho reagito con denuncie ma solo quando ho potuto cacciarlo di casa perchè si era innamorato dell altra.

non reagisco con altra violenza...il discorso delle ultime due pagine era questo.


con la violenza no


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2009)

*Cat*

Comunque....non è consentito ed il motivo è abbastanza chiaro!!


----------



## Cat (11 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque....non è consentito ed il motivo è abbastanza chiaro!!


oscuro caro...... sapessi quante cose non....sono consentite ma le fanno lo stesso


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> i miei figli erano di gran lunga più importanti della mia dignità(zero) e dei muscoli maciullati.


 è lui che ha perso dignità, non tu


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si. Moltiplicata per tre. Mai per primo, sempre per ultimo.


 Avete visto il bellissimo "L'ultima eclissi"?
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'ultima_eclissi


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avete visto il bellissimo "L'ultima eclissi"?
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'ultima_eclissi


 Il libro "Dolores Claiborne" è mille volte meglio del film... come quasi sempre capita coi romanzi di King. Comunque si, una grande donna


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il libro "Dolores Claiborne" è mille volte meglio del film... come quasi sempre capita coi romanzi di King. Comunque si, una grande donna


bellissimo.
Consiglio a tutti sempre di king ROSE MADDER.
La violenza in famiglia è il tema e direi che la protagonista ne esce vittoriosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















per me è il migliore di king


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissimo.
> Consiglio a tutti sempre di king ROSE MADDER.
> La violenza in famiglia è il tema e direi che la protagonista ne esce vittoriosa
> 
> ...


 L'ultima eclissi è bellissimo perché ti senti assassina e senti che ...non basta ancora.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ultima eclissi è bellissimo perché ti senti assassina e senti che ...non basta ancora.


l'hai letto rose madder??
dolores ti sembrerà un agnellino


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'hai letto rose madder??
> dolores ti sembrerà un agnellino


me lo ricordi il titolo del libro di cui stavamo parlando ?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> me lo ricordi il titolo del libro di cui stavamo parlando ?


rose madder di stephen king o l'ultima eclissi (sempre lui)


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> rose madder di stephen king o l'ultima eclissi (sempre lui)








   grazie . Finisco questo e l'altro che ho iniziato e me lo compro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'hai letto rose madder??
> dolores ti sembrerà un agnellino


 Lo leggerò senz'altro, mi fido di te...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> grazie . Finisco questo e l'altro che ho iniziato e me lo compro


rose madder è veramente violento ma ti assicuro che vale!
c'è una quantità di messaggi importanti che non puoi credere!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> grazie . Finisco questo e l'altro che ho iniziato e me lo compro


OT: come e'andata con Murakami?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo leggerò senz'altro, mi fido di te...


non ti deluderà 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma è violentissimo.
il marito di lei è un "morsicatore" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma avrà pane per i suoi denti.
e poi è un bellissimo trattato sulla rabbia.
a me è piaciuto veramente un casino.
lo volevo rileggere la l'ultimo stronzo a cui l'ho prestato non me l'ha reso


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> OT: come e'andata con Murakami?


mi mancano un centinaio di pagine , ci sono stati giorni in cui sembrava una droga , non riuscivo a staccarmi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




veramente bello  

	
	
		
		
	


	








me lo sto portando appresso se vado al mare o nei giorni in cui ho lavorato , una sera l'ho dimenticato giù e ho iniziiato "Gridare amore al centro del mondo " , ma dopo una cinquantina di pagine all'una di notte son andata in macchina a prendere quello di Murakami


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> rose madder è veramente violento ma ti assicuro che vale!
> c'è una quantità di messaggi importanti che non puoi credere!


oddio la violenza non mi attira troppo


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mi mancano un centinaio di pagine , ci sono stati giorni in cui sembrava una droga , non riuscivo a staccarmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sto leggendo shantamaram .
quello di cui aveva parlato brugola: eccezionale.


----------

